# Problemi NVIDIA su amd64

## Gaspyd

```

paolo@darshan ~ $ startx -- -verbose 5 -logverbose 5

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using HW cursor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Video key set to default value of 0x101fe

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xE0000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xFB000000

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

(II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support

         at http://wiki.X.Org

 for help.

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

XIO:  fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"

      after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.

```

Il mio xorg ha i soliti Load glx e nvidia al posto di nv:

xorg-x11-6.8.2

nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r3

kernel 2.6.10-gentoo-r7

AMD64

----------

## lavish

puo' essere che hai il modulo compilato con una differente versione di kernel da quella in uso?

Posta il file di log comunque...

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

mi accodo a questo 3d perchè anche io ho dei problemi "strani" con xorg + nvidia.

sostanzialmente in seguito ad un reboot hardware (kernel freezato) ho cercato di far partire X con i driver nvidia, ma si freezava. ho fatto un reiserfsck da livecd senza che fossero trovati errori, ho anche ricompilato xorg e riemerso nvidia-kernel senza che i risultati migliorassero, mentre invece caricando il driver nvidia di xorg tutto va a meraviglia.

idee? ciao

xorg-6.8.0

nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111

linux-2.6.7-hardened-r16

----------

## Gaspyd

 *lavish wrote:*   

> puo' essere che hai il modulo compilato con una differente versione di kernel da quella in uso?
> 
> Posta il file di log comunque...

 

Eccolo ma è kilometrico  :Confused:  :

Per errore ho postato il log riferito a nv e non nvidia, ho cancellato in quanto tutta roba inutile

Il log corretto è postato più in basso .... scusate!!!Last edited by Gaspyd on Mon Feb 14, 2005 8:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lavish

edita il messaggio precedente e sostituiscici il log relativo ai driver NVIDIA (questo e' relativo agli NV mi sembra....  :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## Gaspyd

 *lavish wrote:*   

> edita il messaggio precedente e sostituiscici il log relativo ai driver NVIDIA (questo e' relativo agli NV mi sembra....  )

 

Scusa e che per avviare firefox devo avviare X con nv, devo aver fatto casino con i log  :Embarassed: 

Ecco:

```

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.10-gentoo-r7 x86_64 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux darshan 2.6.10-gentoo-r7 #5 Sat Feb 12 23:58:59 CET 2005 x86_64

Build Date: 12 February 2005

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Feb 14 16:05:28 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "mio_monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "mia_scheda"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/CID/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/encodings/".

        Entry deleted from font path.

        (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/encodings/").

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/sharefont/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/lfp-fix/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera/,/usr/share/fonts/terminus/,/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/freefont/,/usr/share/fonts/artwiz/,/usr/share/fonts/local

/,/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/util/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/unifont/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

        X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

        X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

        X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

        X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,0282 card 1043,80a3 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:1: chip 1106,1282 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:00:2: chip 1106,2282 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:00:3: chip 1106,3282 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:00:4: chip 1106,4282 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:00:7: chip 1106,7282 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,b188 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 11ab,4320 card 1043,811a rev 13 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0e:0: chip 9004,8178 card 9004,7881 rev 01 class 01,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0f:0: chip 1106,3149 card 1043,80ed rev 80 class 01,04,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0f:1: chip 1106,0571 card 1043,80ed rev 06 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:10:0: chip 1106,3038 card 1043,80ed rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:1: chip 1106,3038 card 1043,80ed rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:2: chip 1106,3038 card 1043,80ed rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:3: chip 1106,3038 card 1043,80ed rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:4: chip 1106,3104 card 1043,80ed rev 86 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:11:0: chip 1106,3227 card 1043,80ed rev 00 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:11:5: chip 1106,3059 card 1043,812a rev 60 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:18:0: chip 1022,1100 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:1: chip 1022,1101 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:2: chip 1022,1102 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:3: chip 1022,1103 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,00f1 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:0:1), (-1,-1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:0:2), (-1,-1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:0:3), (-1,-1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:0:4), (-1,-1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:0:7), (-1,-1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xf9f00000 - 0xfbffffff (0x2100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xf8ffffff (0x19000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:17:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:24:0), (-1,-1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:24:1), (-1,-1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:24:2), (-1,-1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:24:3), (-1,-1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation unknown chipset (0x00f1) rev 162, Mem @ 0xfb000000/24, 0xe0000000/28, 0xfa000000/24, BIOS @ 0xf9f00000/17

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xdc000000 from 0xdfffffff to 0xdbffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xf9e00000 - 0xf9e000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xf9c00000 - 0xf9c00fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xf9a00000 - 0xf9a03fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xdc000000 - 0xdbffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [4] -1  0       0xf9f00000 - 0xf9f1ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [5] -1  0       0xfa000000 - 0xfaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [6] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [7] -1  0       0xfb000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [8] -1  0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c003 (0x4) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000c400 - 0x0000c407 (0x8) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c803 (0x4) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d007 (0x8) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0xf9e00000 - 0xf9e000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xf9c00000 - 0xf9c00fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xf9a00000 - 0xf9a03fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xdc000000 - 0xdbffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [4] -1  0       0xf9f00000 - 0xf9f1ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [5] -1  0       0xfa000000 - 0xfaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [6] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [7] -1  0       0xfb000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [8] -1  0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c003 (0x4) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000c400 - 0x0000c407 (0x8) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c803 (0x4) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d007 (0x8) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xf9e00000 - 0xf9e000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xf9c00000 - 0xf9c00fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xf9a00000 - 0xf9a03fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xdc000000 - 0xdbffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [9] -1  0       0xf9f00000 - 0xf9f1ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xfa000000 - 0xfaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xfb000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c003 (0x4) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000c400 - 0x0000c407 (0x8) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c803 (0x4) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d007 (0x8) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.2

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6629

        Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6629

        Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) NVIDIA X Driver  1.0-6629  Wed Nov  3 11:44:46 PST 2004

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xf9e00000 - 0xf9e000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xf9c00000 - 0xf9c00fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xf9a00000 - 0xf9a03fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xdc000000 - 0xdbffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [9] -1  0       0xf9f00000 - 0xf9f1ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xfa000000 - 0xfaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xfb000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c003 (0x4) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000c400 - 0x0000c407 (0x8) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c803 (0x4) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d007 (0x8) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xfb000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c003 (0x4) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000c400 - 0x0000c407 (0x8) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c803 (0x4) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d007 (0x8) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xf9e00000 - 0xf9e000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xf9c00000 - 0xf9c00fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xf9a00000 - 0xf9a03fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xdc000000 - 0xdbffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [9] -1  0       0xf9f00000 - 0xf9f1ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xfa000000 - 0xfaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xfb000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [13] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [14] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [15] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c003 (0x4) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x0000c400 - 0x0000c407 (0x8) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c803 (0x4) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d007 (0x8) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [31] -1 0       0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [32] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [33] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xE0000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xFB000000

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

(II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

         at http://wiki.X.Org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

```

Sempre kilometrico ma stavolta quello giusto ... perdono ... :Sad: 

----------

## lavish

ti avevo chiesto anche di editare il post precedente invece di ri-postare 2 kilometri di roba... ma vabbe 

Prima ti ho fatto una domanda, ma non mi hai risposto (vedi versione del kernel)... in altre parole hai /usr/src/linux che punta ai sorgenti del kernel attualmente in uso? Se si' prova a re-emergere nvidia-kernel e nvidia-glx

----------

## Gaspyd

 *lavish wrote:*   

> ti avevo chiesto anche di editare il post precedente invece di ri-postare 2 kilometri di roba... 
> 
> 

 

E' che sono lento nel capire ....  :Laughing: 

L'ho fatto ora, tardi ma almeno il thread è meno incasinato ....

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Prima ti ho fatto una domanda, ma non mi hai risposto (vedi versione del kernel)... in altre parole hai /usr/src/linux che punta ai sorgenti del kernel attualmente in uso? Se si' prova a re-emergere nvidia-kernel e nvidia-glx

 

Sì anche perchè è l'unico kernel che possiedo, sono fresco di installazione ed in /usr/src ho il link simbolico linux che punta a linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r7.

Ho ritentato + volte a ri-emergere nvidia ma senza successo e non mi sembra di aver trovato precedenti in rete ....  :Sad: 

L'unica cosa che mi viene in mente è opzioni troppo spinte per il compilatore ?

Dal pdf del sito AMD

 *Quote:*   

> Recommended Option Switches for 64-Bit GCC Compilers for Linux
> 
> GCC 3.4 (for C/C++ and Fortran): -O3, -ffast-math, -funroll-all-loops, -funit-at-a-time, -fpeel-loops, -ftracer, -funswitch-loops
> 
> The -O3 switch turns on several general optimizations.
> ...

 

a cui ho aggiunto un bel -pipe alla fine ... 

Certo che partendo dallo stage 1 non ho avuto alcun problema nelle diverse compilazioni (kde compreso)

Potrei fare eventualmente delle prove ricompilando xorg con opzioni meno spinte ..... anche se le opzioni inserite sono consigliate da amd che immagino conosca a fondo i suoi prodotti ..  :Confused: 

In ogni caso è eventualmente possibike ricompilare un solo pacchetto con CFLAGS particolari senza intervenire sul nmake.conf?

Si opera nello stesso modo in cui si settano le USE per un determinato pacchetto?

```
CFLAGS="etc.etc.etc." emerge xorg-x11
```

In caso affermativo che opzioni potrebbero essere adatte ...

----------

## cloc3

 *Gaspyd wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!
> ...

 

A me si produce questo errore se il modulo nvidia non è caricato nel kernel prima di avviare X.

Prova:

```

modprobe -v nvidia && /etc/init.d/xdm start 
```

Si può anche dare:

```

echo nvidia>>/etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6

```

Per risolvere il problema una volta per tutte.

----------

## Gaspyd

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si può anche dare:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ho già nvidia nel file /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6

Però ho notato che in /dev non ho nessun devide nvidia (uso udev) è normale ?

Ho provato a crearli come visto nel forum nvidia:

```

mknod /dev/nvidia0 c 195 0

mknod /dev/nvidiactl c 195 255

```

ma senza successo ....  :Sad: 

Eppure sul pc precedente (avevo un'altra scheda nvidia ed era x86 funzionava tutto alla perfezione ....

----------

## maninthebox1

 *Gaspyd wrote:*   

> 
> 
> xorg-x11-6.8.2
> 
> nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r3
> ...

 

hai compilato solo nvidia-kernel? o hai anche nvidia-glx?

Che hardware hai? e le use....posta un emerge -pv  xorg-x11!

----------

## cloc3

 *Gaspyd wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Però ho notato che in /dev non ho nessun devide nvidia (uso udev) è normale ?
> 
> 

 

Evidentemente, il driver non parte. A me, con udev, si creano all'atto di caricarlo e scompaiono con un modprobe -rv nvidia.

Verifica lsmod. E verifica se il driver è al posto giusto nel kernel.

```

cloc3@gentoo-amd ~ $ ls -l /lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r7/video/

total 5069

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 5184805 feb 13 08:07 nvidia.ko

```

----------

## Gaspyd

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Evidentemente, il driver non parte. A me, con udev, si creano all'atto di caricarlo e scompaiono con un modprobe -rv nvidia.
> 
> Verifica lsmod. E verifica se il driver è al posto giusto nel kernel.
> ...

 

Sì è caricato ed è al posto giusto.

In pratica si carica ma non parte !?    :Confused: 

----------

## cloc3

 *Gaspyd wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In pratica si carica ma non parte !?   

 

rabbia. In pratica, il module ti si carica ma non crea i dispositivi. E hai già eseguito più volte la ricompilazione (cancellando preventivamente /var/lib/portage/* (... scaramantico)?

A questo punto, prova con i driver vecchi:

```

 emerge -av =nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111-r3 =nvidia-glx-1.0.6111-r1

```

Altrimenti, cerca documentazione relativa alla tua specifica scheda grafica. Magari su internet.

----------

## maninthebox1

 *Gaspyd wrote:*   

>  *cloc3 wrote:*   
> 
> Evidentemente, il driver non parte. A me, con udev, si creano all'atto di caricarlo e scompaiono con un modprobe -rv nvidia.
> 
> Verifica lsmod. E verifica se il driver è al posto giusto nel kernel.
> ...

 

ma scusa le domande che ti ho fatto io?!

cerca di risponde una volta per tutte ...altrimenti si fa un 3d lunghissimo.

----------

## Gaspyd

 *maninthebox1 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ma scusa le domande che ti ho fatto io?!
> 
> cerca di risponde una volta per tutte ...altrimenti si fa un 3d lunghissimo.

 

Ops scusami ...

nvidia-kernel 1.0.6629-r3

nvidia-glx 1.0.6629-r5

Le USE settate di xorg-x11:

bitmap-fonts font-server ipv6 nls opengl pam truetype-fonts type1-fonts xprint xv

MB: asus a8v deluxe rev.2 - AMD64 winchester 3500+, 2x500 adata vitesta ddr500, 3dClub nvidia 6600 GT

Comunque pare sia un problema abbastanza frequente tra xorg e nvidia 6629 o almeno visti i post su www.nvnews.net

Non che la cosa mi consoli ....

----------

## maninthebox1

stai con ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" ?

hai anche ccache?

se hai ccache dai questo....

```
ccache -C && emerge -C nvidia-kernel && eemrge -C nvidia-glx && emerge nvidia-glx && modprobe -r nvidia && modprobe nvidia
```

altrimenti questo...

```
emerge -C nvidia-kernel && eemrge -C nvidia-glx && emerge nvidia-glx && modprobe -r nvidia && modprobe nvidia
```

Sei sicuro di aver compilato tutto il necessario nel kernel?

supporto agp...ecc

ps...cloc: hai ricevuto la mail?

----------

## Gaspyd

 *maninthebox1 wrote:*   

> stai con ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" ?
> 
> 

 

si

 *maninthebox1 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge -C nvidia-kernel && eemrge -C nvidia-glx && emerge nvidia-glx && modprobe -r nvidia && modprobe nvidia
> ```
> ...

 

Si nel kernel sì. La cosa strana è che nelle opzioni del kernel ho (ho meglio non ho):

```

Device Drivers  --->

        Character devices  --->

                --- /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)

```

Insomma non è selezionabile, ma:

```

darshan linux # dmesg |grep agp

agpgart: Detected AGP bridge 0

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 941M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xdc000000

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

```

Quindi suppongo sia tutto ok

Ora provo il comando

----------

## maninthebox1

come sopra...hai ccache?

hai provato a dare uno dei comandi che ti ho scritto ?

----------

## Gaspyd

[/b] *maninthebox1 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge -C nvidia-kernel && eemrge -C nvidia-glx && emerge nvidia-glx && modprobe -r nvidia && modprobe nvidia
> ```
> ...

 

```

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

```

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

Non ni funziona un !?#@@à su questa sk madre

```

dmesg |more

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

```

nonostante abbia configurato correttamente il kernel e caricati i moduli all'avvio

```

lspci |grep audio

0000:00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)

lsmod|grep snd

snd_via82xx            19520  0 

snd_mpu401_uart         6912  1 snd_via82xx

snd_rawmidi            20288  1 snd_mpu401_uart

snd_ac97_codec         77152  1 snd_via82xx

snd_pcm                90252  2 snd_via82xx,snd_ac97_codec

snd_page_alloc          8456  2 snd_via82xx,snd_pcm

#rc-update show boot

alsasound | boot

```

Per non parlare di lm-sensors che mi lascia un bel:

```
darshan paolo # sensors

No sensors found!
```

anche se ho seguito alla lettera la doc:

```

darshan paolo # lsmod

w83627hf               30112  0 

i2c_sensor              3136  1 w83627hf

i2c_viapro              6348  0 

i2c_dev                10304  0 

i2c_core               20376  4 w83627hf,i2c_sensor,i2c_viapro,i2c_dev

```

Col PC precedente ero riuscito a far funzionare tutto senza alcun problema .... !!!! :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## maninthebox1

Sistemiamo prima la scheda video e poi vediamo di sistemare alsa e la scheda audio su un altro 3d (...anche se in giro c'è un mio 3d, quindi cerca prima quello).

l'errore con la scheda nvidia te lo da se provi a far partire X?.... non alla compilazione...giusto?

Sei sicuro di aver inserito nel kernel il supporto al chipset via?

Fai una cosa...prova a ricompilare gcc e Xorg con CFLAGS meno spinte.

ho letto che avevai una cosa del tipo 

```
-O3, -ffast-math, -funroll-all-loops, -funit-at-a-time, -fpeel-loops, -ftracer, -funswitch-loops 
```

...prova con 

```
-O2, -funroll-all-loops, -ftracer,  
```

Guarda queste sono le mie e non ho nessun problema!

```
"-O2 -march=athlon64 -fweb -frename-registers -ftracer -pipe"
```

Ma una cosa che mi sta venendo in mente adesso....tra le CFLAGS hai fatto riferimento al tipo di architettura o processore che hai? tipo -march=athlon64 o -mcpu=i686(inutile) ....

----------

## lavish

Stiamo iniziando a fare un bel po' di caisino... 

@Gaspyd: settati le cflags in questo modo per ora (quelle che hai tu sono sbagliate, ma non e' luogo questo per discuterne):

```

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -fweb -frename-registers -ftracer -pipe"

```

Poi prova a compilarti il kenrel partendo dal mio ocnfig (e adattandolo al tuo HW). Lo puoi trovare qui: ftp://lavish.homelinux.org/public/linux/kernel/config-2.6.10-gentoo

Una volta compilato il nuovo kernel riemergi nvidia-glx e nvidia-kernel. Se non vanno prova a cambiare versione.

Ciao!

----------

## Gaspyd

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In pratica, il module ti si carica ma non crea i dispositivi. E hai già eseguito più volte la ricompilazione (cancellando preventivamente /var/lib/portage/* (... scaramantico)?
> 
> A questo punto, prova con i driver vecchi:
> ...

 

```

darshan ~ # emerge -pv =nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111-r3 =nvidia-glx-1.0.6111-r1

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111-r3  7,161 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.6111-r1  +multilib 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r3  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.6629-r1  +multilib 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-compat-1.0  1,200 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs-1.2.2-r2  3,640 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-1.2-r6  4,645 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-nvidia-1.0.6629  0 kB 

Total size of downloads: 16,647 kB

```

Come mai sono in lista anche i nuovi .... e poi, tutte ste dipendenze di emulazione x86, con i nuovi non erano necessari ?

Sono nativi per architettura 64 ?

Probabilmente dovrei passare ad un kernel + vecchio

----------

## lavish

Ma non avevi gia' quei pacchetti? o_0 Quelli ti servono assolutamante...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Gaspyd

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Stiamo iniziando a fare un bel po' di caisino... 
> 
> @Gaspyd: settati le cflags in questo modo per ora (quelle che hai tu sono sbagliate, ma non e' luogo questo per discuterne):
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ho settato le CFALGS come indicato da te (anche se non capisco come mai AMD consigli opzioni errate) ma per il solo emerge nvidia-kernel e glx non hanno avuto alcun effetto, se devo ricompilare xorg e gcc come consigliato da maninthebox1 allora ho bisogno di tempo, metto in compilazione e stasera vedo il risultato.

Grazie per il config, ora ho un bel:

```

darshan ~ # sensors

eeprom-i2c-0-51

Adapter: SMBus Via Pro adapter at 0400

Memory type:            DDR SDRAM DIMM

Memory size (MB):       512

eeprom-i2c-0-50

Adapter: SMBus Via Pro adapter at 0400

Memory type:            DDR SDRAM DIMM

Memory size (MB):       512

w83627thf-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

VCore:     +1.50 V  (min =  +0.70 V, max =  +1.87 V)              

+12V:     +11.55 V  (min =  +1.95 V, max =  +1.28 V)              

+3.3V:     +3.36 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)              

+5V:       +5.07 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +3.41 V)              

-12V:     -14.91 V  (min = -14.91 V, max = -14.91 V)              

V5SB:      +5.11 V  (min =  +2.15 V, max =  +0.00 V)              

VBat:      +0.16 V  (min =  +2.05 V, max =  +0.02 V)              

fan1:        0 RPM  (min = 112500 RPM, div = 2)                     

CPU Fan:     0 RPM  (min = 10546 RPM, div = 2)                     

fan3:     1436 RPM  (min =   -1 RPM, div = 4)                     

M/B Temp:    +20°C  (high =    +0°C, hyst =  -128°C)   sensor = thermistor      

     

CPU Temp:  +27.5°C  (high =   +80°C, hyst =   +75°C)   sensor = thermistor      

     

temp3:     +15.0°C  (high =   +80°C, hyst =   +75°C)   sensor = thermistor      

     

vid:      +1.775 V  (VRM Version 9.0)

alarms:   

beep_enable:

          Sound alarm enabled

```

Non avevo eeprom e i2c-isa ....  :Smile: 

Ed una è fatta ...

----------

## Gaspyd

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Ma non avevi gia' quei pacchetti? o_0 Quelli ti servono assolutamante... 

 

 :Shocked: 

ma non dovrebbe essere portage a richiederli ....

```

darshan ~ # esearch -c emul-linux

[ N] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-sdl (1.0):  32bit SDL emulation for amd64

[ I] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-glibc (2.3.4.20041102):  GNU C Library for emulation of 32bit x86 on amd64

[ N] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs (1.2-r6):  X11R6 libraries for emulation of 32bit x86 on amd64

[ N] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-compat (1.0):  emul-linux-x86 version of lib-compat, with the addition of a 32bit libgcc_s and the libstdc++ versions provided by gcc 3.3 and 3.4 for non-multilib systems.

[ N] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-nvidia (1.0.6629):  NVIDIA GLX 32-bit compatibility libraries

[ N] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-qtlibs (1.1):  QT 2/3 libraries for emulation of 32bit x86 on amd64

[ N] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs (1.2.2-r2):  Base libraries for emulation of 32bit x86 on amd64

[ N] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gtklibs (1.2):  Gtk+ 1/2 for emulation of 32bit x86 on amd64

[ N] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs (1.0-r1):  Sound libraries for emulation of 32bit x86 on amd64

```

 ... è un problema ?

Non capisco perchè nopn me li elenchi con i driver 6629 e me li richieda con quelli precedenti ...  :Confused: 

Inoltre vedo anche un

```

[ N] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-nvidia (1.0.6629):  NVIDIA GLX 32-bit compatibility libraries

```

che sia questo il prob ???

----------

## lavish

 *Gaspyd wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ho settato le CFALGS come indicato da te (anche se non capisco come mai AMD consigli opzioni errate) ma per il solo emerge nvidia-kernel e glx non hanno avuto alcun effetto, se devo ricompilare xorg e gcc come consigliato da maninthebox1 allora ho bisogno di tempo, metto in compilazione e stasera vedo il risultato.
> 
> 

 

Allora, chiariamo un po' di cose:

Le CFLAGS di AMD sono errate per l'intero sistema, infatti sono pensate per semplici (e futili) benchmarks. Come e' stato evidenziato piu' volte delle CFLAGS semplici sono la scelta migliore per la compilazione del sistema. Quelle presentate da maninthebox sono una buona via di mezzo fra prestazioni e stabilita' (gliele avevo consigliate io  :Cool:   ) e le puoi tranquillamente usare... mi riferisco a

```
CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -fweb -frename-registers -ftracer -pipe" 
```

.

Altra cosa... non penso che ricompilare xorg risolva il tuo problema, piuttosto emergi i pacchetti di prima verso i quali nutrivi dei dubbi  :Wink: 

Ciao!

----------

## Gaspyd

 *maninthebox1 wrote:*   

> Sistemiamo prima la scheda video e poi vediamo di sistemare alsa e la scheda audio su un altro 3d (...anche se in giro c'è un mio 3d, quindi cerca prima quello).
> 
> 

 

Giusto scusa è il nervoso tutto sto hw .. e poi ...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> l'errore con la scheda nvidia te lo da se provi a far partire X?.... non alla compilazione...giusto?
> 
> Sei sicuro di aver inserito nel kernel il supporto al chipset via?
> ...

 

Si credo di si anche se non ho trovato nulla di specifico per il VT8233 ho messo il solito 

VIA82CXXX chipset support

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Fai una cosa...prova a ricompilare gcc e Xorg con CFLAGS meno spinte.
> 
> ho letto che avevai una cosa del tipo 
> ...

 

```

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=athlon64 -ffast-math -funroll-all-loops -funit-at-a-time -fpeel-loops -ftracer -funswitch-loops -pipe"

```

Per la ricompilazione dei pacchettoni xorg e gcc con nuove Flag rimando a stasera, .... cmq grazie

----------

## Gaspyd

Ho riemerso i vari nvidia  *lavish wrote:*   

>  *Gaspyd wrote:*   
> 
> Ho settato le CFALGS come indicato da te (anche se non capisco come mai AMD consigli opzioni errate) ma per il solo emerge nvidia-kernel e glx non hanno avuto alcun effetto, se devo ricompilare xorg e gcc come consigliato da maninthebox1 allora ho bisogno di tempo, metto in compilazione e stasera vedo il risultato.
> 
>  
> ...

 

```

paolo@darshan ~ $ esearch -c emul-linux

[ N] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-sdl (1.0):  32bit SDL emulation for amd64

[ I] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-glibc (2.3.4.20041102):  GNU C Library for emulation of 32bit x86 on amd64

[ I] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs (1.2-r6):  X11R6 libraries for emulation of 32bit x86 on amd64

[ I] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-compat (1.0):  emul-linux-x86 version of lib-compat, with the addition of a 32bit libgcc_s and the libstdc++ versions provided by gcc 3.3 and 3.4 for non-multilib systems.

[ I] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-nvidia (1.0.6629):  NVIDIA GLX 32-bit compatibility libraries

[ N] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-qtlibs (1.1):  QT 2/3 libraries for emulation of 32bit x86 on amd64

[ I] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs (1.2.2-r2):  Base libraries for emulation of 32bit x86 on amd64

[ N] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gtklibs (1.2):  Gtk+ 1/2 for emulation of 32bit x86 on amd64

[ N] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs (1.0-r1):  Sound libraries for emulation of 32bit x86 on amd64

```

Sempre lo stesso identico errore ....  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Ho riemerso i vari nvidia ricaricato i moduli all'avvio.

```

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

```

Tanto reinstallo tutto in settimana questa era un'installazione di prova ed utilizzerò le flag che mi consigli sperando possano risolvermi il problema, anche se oramai ci spero poco ....  :Sad: 

----------

## maninthebox1

è impossibile che per gcc e xorg ti ci vuole tutto un pomeriggio.

al massimo 1h o 1h e mezza! :Very Happy: 

----------

## lavish

in 40 minuti li ricompili entrambi... ma non dovrebbe essere quello il problema....

```

     Thu Dec  2 01:20:41 2004 >>> sys-devel/gcc-3.4.3

       merge time: 12 minutes and 32 seconds.

     Thu Dec  2 00:52:09 2004 >>> x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r3

       merge time: 28 minutes and 27 seconds

```

----------

## gutter

I tempi di compilazione di questi AMD 64 sono favolosi  :Shocked:  .

/me che sbava dalla tentazione di comprasene uno  :Wink: 

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

 *lavish wrote:*   

> in 40 minuti li ricompili entrambi... ma non dovrebbe essere quello il problema....
> 
> ```
> 
>      Thu Dec  2 01:20:41 2004 >>> sys-devel/gcc-3.4.3
> ...

 

se non sbaglio dipende dalle cflags con cui li compili e con cui hai compilato gcc, quindi il dato che hai fornito vale solo per chi usa le tue stesse cflags e use

----------

## lavish

 *Tùrin_Mormegil wrote:*   

> 
> 
> se non sbaglio dipende dalle cflags con cui li compili e con cui hai compilato gcc, quindi il dato che hai fornito vale solo per chi usa le tue stesse cflags e use

 

Yes man!

```

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gcc-3.4.3.20050110  -bootstrap -boundschecking -build -debug -fortran -gcj +gtk -hardened (-ip28) +multilib -multislot (-n32) (-n64) +nls -nocxx -objc -static (-uclibc) 27,896 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2  (-3dfx) (-3dnow) +bitmap-fonts -cjk -debug -dlloader -dmx -doc +font-server -hardened -insecure-drivers +ipv6 -minimal (-mmx) +nls +opengl +pam -sdk (-sse) -static +truetype-fonts +type1-fonts (-uclibc) -xprint +xv 45,105 kB

```

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -fweb -frename-registers -ftracer -pipe"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

[ot]

hmhmh perchè hai -j3? distcc?

[/ot]

----------

## lavish

 *Tùrin_Mormegil wrote:*   

> [ot]
> 
> hmhmh perchè hai -j3? distcc?
> 
> [/ot]

 

semplicemente perche' ho fatto 2 giorni di test e ho visto che j3 mi fa guadagnare un po'  :Wink: 

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

buono, anzi ottimo a sapersi  :Smile: 

----------

## Gaspyd

 *maninthebox1 wrote:*   

> è impossibile che per gcc e xorg ti ci vuole tutto un pomeriggio.
> 
> al massimo 1h o 1h e mezza!

 

Nel senso che il risultato l'avrei saputo la sera a ritorno dal lavoro e ....

NIENTE non è cambiato assolutamente niente.

Reinstallero il sistema a breve usando le opzioni che mi avete consigliato e lasciando perdere quelle date da AMD e (se la cosa continua a non funzionare, aspetterò speranzoso una nuova versione di kernel o driver nvidia che mi funzioni correttamente ....  :Sad: 

Grazie cma a tutto il ng mi avete dato un sacco di info utili per la prossima avventura amd ...  :Wink: 

----------

## calvizia

 *maninthebox1 wrote:*   

> stai con ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" ?
> 
> hai anche ccache?
> 
> se hai ccache dai questo....
> ...

 

Anche io ho lo stesso problema, ho seguito le tue instruzioni, ma mi riporta questo errore:

```
FATAL: Error removing nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r7/video/nvidia.ko): Device or resource busy

```

----------

## bandreabis

Gaspyd, non ho capito se hai provato il suggerimento di  *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A questo punto, prova con i driver vecchi:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Sembrano essere al momento gli unici drivers che funzionino... facci un pensierone! :Wink: 

----------

## TwoMinds

...sono arrivato tardi in questo post per il consiglio che ti è già stato dato... maska tutti i 6629... a me non vanno... i 6111 sono ok... se usi multilib maska anche emul-linux-x86-nvidia...

----------

## cloc3

 *calvizia wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Anche io ho lo stesso problema, ho seguito le tue instruzioni, ma mi riporta questo errore:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Probabilmente si rifiuta di cancellare il driver perché il modulo è caricato nel kernel.

Prova da console a dare:

```

/etc/init.d/xdm stop

modprobe -rv nvidia

rm /lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r7/video/nvidia.ko

```

Dopo ricompila e riavvia.

@Gaspyd: come stai con la tua scheda?

----------

## wildancer

ragazzi a me i drivers stabili in questo momento fanno il logo nvidia, e poi uno schermo bianco che pian piano fa comparire strisce multicolore... sapete qualcosa? Sempre su AMD64.. nel frattempo non mi permette di fare assolutamente nulla ne di tornare a tt1 ne di spegnere o rebootare con ctrl alt canc!

----------

## Manuelixm

@wildancer

controlla i log di xorg, magari riesci a reperire qualche informazione in più.

----------

## cloc3

 *Gaspyd wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Sei ancora al palo?

Sono riuscito a riprodurre il tuo errore, commettendo uno sbaglio nella compilazione dei moduli agpgart nel kernel - sezione Character Devices.

Tu, come hai compilato i tuoi?

----------

## wildancer

si, ancora al palo...  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## cloc3

 *wildancer wrote:*   

> si, ancora al palo... 

 

Il tuo problema è diverso da quello di Gaspyd.

Devi accedere in modalità carattere e controllare i log, come diceva Manuelixm.

Prova anche con versioni vecchie dei driver. Se hai il kernel 2.6.11, la 1.0.6111 non compila (a m no di patchare il kernel, ma non ho provato).

Quindi usa un kernel precedente.

----------

